# What bedding do you use in your rabbits cage?



## michellexgix (Aug 11, 2010)

What type of bedding do you use?


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't use bedding..Almost no one does.

I use litter box's with pine pellet litter.


----------



## michellexgix (Aug 11, 2010)

So like what is your rabbit standing on then? I'm getting a c&c cage for my rabbit and using woodshavings in the petstore cage now and i know its bad fro them so want to change. 
Not sure what to change to. I will be using fleece for my guinea pig so can you put fleece in a rabbit cage?


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is my C&C cage and this is how it is set up: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=60294&forum_id=93
I use Stick on tiles in my cage and have 3 litter boxes with the [ine pellets in them like I was talking about.


----------



## Dulmit (Aug 13, 2010)

Indoor/Outdoor carpet. The kind without a backing (Remnant ends at home depot 6' x 8') My guys don't try to dig it or chew it and I can wash it off outside if they miss the litter box.


----------



## AquaticRex (Aug 14, 2010)

i use shavings for his dig box if that counts.


----------



## Sabine (Aug 14, 2010)

I use hemp shavings


----------



## snap (Aug 17, 2010)

I currently use KayTee SoftSorbent in two of my cages, and in the third I have some paper pellet cat litter stuff. But I'm switching eventually to hopefully Equine Fresh or something similar & cheap.*

Whiskerz wrote: *


> I don't use bedding..Almost no one does.
> 
> I use litter box's with pine pellet litter.


This is an over generalization, and I'm actually pretty sure most people use bedding for their rabbits whether they're part of this site or not.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 19, 2010)

snap wrote:


> Whiskerz wrote: [/b]
> 
> 
> > I don't use bedding..Almost no one does.
> ...



Actually she's right. Most people don't use bedding in there cages. I have tarp down under my C&C cage. I have 2 litter boxes for my trio.

People that use bedding are more likely to have problems potting training there rabbits as they are going to be confused as where to go, so they go where they are, weather it's the litter box or the floor with the bedding. It's to costly to use bedding when it's not necessary to use it.

If you look at this thread Cages 2010 you'll see almost nobody has bedding down.


----------



## Sabine (Aug 19, 2010)

I think it largely depends whether people keep their rabbits indoors or outdoors and also whether they use solid or wire floors. I love using fleece blankets in some cages but I find the rabbit hair really collects in the washing machine. I find hair on clothes for several washes after For that reason I've gone back to litter in a few cages.


----------



## snap (Aug 20, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> snap wrote:
> 
> 
> > Whiskerz wrote:
> ...



I did specify 'whether they're on this site or not'.And my idea of bedding is litter, blankets, hay, towels, etc.-anything other than just the floor. So almost half of those cages on the thread have 'bedding'((and I do admit, I was wrong in saying 'most')). I have bedding for four out of five of my indoor cages.


----------



## Luluznewz (Aug 20, 2010)

I think instead of thinking about what "most people do" you should think of what your goal is for your rabbits.

If you want them to learn to use a litterbox do not put down any kind of shavings / bedding / pellets. It will make the rabbit think its entire cage is a litterbox.

Instead, put down some kind of washable / disposable material on most of the cage and just put shavings in the litterbox. If your rabbits arn't litterbox trained i'd recommend you put down something that's easy to wash (or even newspaper) because they will have accidents until they learn.


----------



## MinnieMaddie (Aug 21, 2010)

I use fleece and hardwood stove pellets for litter.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Aug 28, 2010)

Guardian horse bedding = best bedding EVER!! The local Rabbit Rescue recommended it to me 

It's made of pine pellets, which smell great, as well as they do a terrific job at soaking up the pee. And of course you can buy a bag of it at a feed store for about $6! It lasts for awhile too, considering that it's about a 25 pound bag!


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 29, 2010)

I use cardboard flooring (find any old cardboard box), then I place two layers of old towels, followed by another two layers of old cotton bed sheets.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 3, 2010)

Usually carpet mats and rugs. We have a few "woodchuck" bunnies in sanctuary. Those fur-luvs get a low weave industrial carpet mat, and plenty of fiber matting found at World Market in the States. 

Depends if they are enticed by the smell of the non-slip backing as to how much they'll want to eat it? Menard's has indoor/outdoor patio type 6x8 sections and low weave carpet sections too. Our lower level is covered with low weave sections so they get great traction when doing binky 500's @ playtime. 
Takes a while to find the right flooring mats to protect their feet, and offer comfort napping -- and it's nice to have the soft layers for flopping.
They use their litter boxes well, save for a few. And the non-skid rugs are easy to launder.

Karla and Tamm are very happy with the plush bath or living room rugs in their housing units. Erbie is doing well with a Menard's entryway rug at the moment. Parker Martin too, he lets me know which surfaces are unacceptable to his tootsies and sniffer.

Some synthetic type rugs are just way too scratchy; the buns will let me know!
http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/HousingIdeas.html

Grandbuns in the top photo, Papa and Momma, have exercise pens now (they outgrew those dog kennel crates). 

Street abandoned gal Marietta, last photo, REW NZ, has a revamped area also. She has cartilage degeneration in her spine probably from earlier years and background.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Sep 3, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I use hemp shavings


This is because you are beast, and really, really awesome.


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 4, 2010)

My rabbits have a plastic bottomed cage with no bedding - I used to use fleece blankets, but Hannah likes to pee on them so I stopped putting them in. With two litterboxes in there, there isn't much room for the blankets anyway. 

There is a large pen area attached to the cage and I have a large cheap area rug down. I originally used a vinyl table cloth, but once I was able to truth my two not to destroy it or pee on it I got them a rug instead. Some rabbits love to pull up carpet fibers, so carpet isn't for everybun.

Like many others, I don't recommend any kind of disposable bedding for the whole cage because 1. it's too expensive to throw away and replace all the time and 2. it can really set back litter training by confusing the rabbit about where to go.


----------



## kahlin (Sep 4, 2010)

I use Yesterday's News in the litterbox. And anything 'extra' depends on the bunny. At times, I don't have anything. At times, they get blankies. Right now, there is a sheet covering the floor. Zayne is better with digging/chewing/using the litterbox, so she gets a blankie. The other two do not.


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 5, 2010)

I use carpet for the bottom of my rabbits caged area. Then I use horse pellet bedding for their litter.


----------

